# مَن استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج



## anon100

كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شباباً لا نجد شيئاً، فقال: يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء
يقول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: ( تزوجوا فإني مكاثر بكم يوم القيامة ) رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه
قال تعالى: { وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ}.​ 

could anyone please translate this for me??? i would appreciate it!!


----------



## Abu Bishr

My attempt is as follows:

We were youngsters in the company of the Prophet (blessings and peace be upon him), not finding or having anything (to do), so he said: O Assembly of Youth / Youngsters: Whosoever of you is by the means, then let him get married, for that is more effective in lowering the gaze and safeguarding chastity, and whosoever is unable (to do so), then let him fast, for that will serve as a shield and protection for him.

He (blessings and peace be upon him) says: Get married, as I will be competing (with the other nations) in the number of followers on the Day of Judgment. (This prophetic statement was compiled by both Tirmidhi and Ibn Maja).

Allah, Most High, says: (And those who say: Our Lord, Grant us from both our wives and offspring that which is a delight and comfort to our eyes)


----------



## anon100

jazak'Allah khair, i appreciate your time!


----------



## ayed

ًWelcome to the Arabic forum:
The first hadeeth says:
 
1.We were with the Prophet صلي الله عليه و سلم while we were young and had no wealth whatsoever. So Allah's Apostle صلي الله عليه و سلم said, "O young people! Whoever amongst you can marry, should marry, because it helps him lower his gaze and guard his modesty, and whoever is not able to marry, should fast, as fasting is a shield for him (from desires)
 
2."Marry the warmhearted ...woman ...(unable to find the the correct translation) 
 
3.The Holy Quran says:"...And those who pray, "Our Lord! Grant unto us wives and offspring who will be the comfort of our eyes, and give us (the grace) to lead the righteous"
 
1 & 3 are not my transaltion​


----------



## Abu Bishr

I think that Ayed's (and had no wealth) is better than my (not finding or having anything to do). I admit I wasn't sure as to the reference of "anything" . It does seem to make more sense that the reference is to material wealth or possessions.

Shukran Lak, Akhi Ayed.


----------



## fatiha

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في حديثه الشريف: 

تناكحوا تناسلوا فإني مباه بكم الأمم يوم القيامة


----------



## cherine

Yes, Fatiha's version is more accurate. It's a hadith, in which the Prophet (Peace be upon him) encourages the muslims to found (or create) families (i.e to get married and have kids), for he will be proud of their great numbers.


----------



## ayed

Marhaba aba bisher .
I have been looking for "walood"
I came across an adjective word "fecund",
Does it fit here in this hadeeth?
walood wadood"warmhearted ,fecund woman"?


----------



## cherine

I think it does. An امرأة وَلُود is a fecund woman, who gives birth to many children.


----------



## anon100

elhamdulilah, JAZAK'ALLAH for all your great help & insight, everyone!

PS- just another question, i am just curious.. i mean if someone says this does this mean they want to have many kids to please Allah (swt) or to please the Prophet (saaw)??

i mean if we please the Prophet is it pleasing to Allah (swt) because the Prophet wanted to obey Allah (swt) completely? if my question is confusing just ignore it... astagfirullah if it's a bad question...


----------



## ayed

anon100 said:
			
		

> elhamdulilah, JAZAK'ALLAH*U* for all your great help & insight, everyone!
> 
> PS- just another question, i am just curious.. i mean if someone says this does this mean they want to have many kids to please Allah (swt) or to please the Prophet (saaw)??
> 
> i mean if we please the Prophet is it pleasing to Allah (swt) because the Prophet wanted to obey Allah (swt) completely? if my question is confusing just ignore it... astagfirullah if it's a bad question...


Yes, sure.
If you married a warmhearted fecund woman and you have many children then they(children) would worship Allah , the Exalted is He .Allah's right over people(alIbad) is to worship Him, praise and thank Him .Hence, how much do you please Allah with one child or more than one?
Logically , with more than one.
Sorry for mixed English


----------



## anon100

Salaam... Wonderful, I appreciate the correction & clarification!


----------



## ayed

anon100 said:
			
		

> Salaam... Wonderful, I appreciate the correction & clarification!


Not at all , anon100.


----------



## suma

ayed said:
			
		

> Marhaba aba bisher .
> I have been looking for "walood"
> I came across an adjective word "fecund",
> Does it fit here in this hadeeth?
> walood wadood"warmhearted ,fecund woman"?


 
Ayed,
As a native English speaker, I think that most English speakers would be very hard pressed to understand the meaning of "fecund". It's a very rare word, maybe almost archaic. Perhaps it'll be better to translate it as:
"warmhearted/affectionate, fertile woman".


----------



## cherine

امرأة ولود is a woman who gives birth to many children, a fertile woman. I don't think "warmhearted" or "affectionate" can fit here.


----------



## suma

cherine said:
			
		

> امرأة ولود is a woman who gives birth to many children, a fertile woman. I don't think "warmhearted" or "affectionate" can fit here.


 
Hi Cherine,

warmhearted/affectionate was my reference to the other word in Ayed's post: "wadood", actually "loving" is another good translation.


----------

